# More river reports from GA



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

We went to catch bait (Gizzard Shad) then reloaded and went to the river. When the water in the lakes starts heating up the big Stripers go to the rivers to cool off. That's what we hoped

We caught 47 from 8 to 12 lbs. 

I'll post pictures soon


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

So you're saying it was a kinda slow day .


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> We went to catch bait (Gizzard Shad) then reloaded and went to the river. When the water in the lakes starts heating up the big Stripers go to the rivers to cool off. That's what we hoped
> 
> We caught 47 from 8 to 12 lbs.
> 
> I'll post pictures soon



[smiley=worth.gif]


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: More river reports from GA Pictures*










12 lb piggy










10 lb porky

We had to pull them out of the trees so braid locked down.  only the 12 lb could pull my drag and he did.  one time I felt a bite and set the hook.  line ran out and broke in a flash.  Must of been the biggie


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

pretty fish...... you not so much !


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

X2


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like a lot of fun. Never realized there was good striper fishing that close to me.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Close being within a day's drive.


----------



## howl (Jul 1, 2015)

That's awesome. Hard work paying off!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for all response. Going to Oak island NC to do some flats fishing. Hope I catch something to take pictures of


----------

